# Outlook 2003 hangs up



## dnbreaks (Sep 4, 2006)

I was using Outlook XP and it kept hanging up when I would close it. So I would have to go to Task Manager and terminate the process. The copy of Office I was using was a copied version and when I would open up Outlook it would say Corporate Edition in the startup screen. Thinking that was the problem, I bought a full version of Office 2003, uninstalled my XP version and installed 2003, but it is still doing the same thing. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

1. Attempt an Office Repair: How to understand the repair feature in Office 2003

2. Press Windows Key + *R*, type *eventvwr.msc*, press *OK*. In Applications, look for Application Hang Error Events related to MS Office 11, double-click on them, and post back what they say.

3. If you're using Windows Server 2003: Microsoft Office Outlook 2003 may not quit correctly


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi there...if Zazula's suggestions do not fix the problem, perhaps you could try updating Outlook with the latest Service Pack and patches?? Or....has the problem only started happening since any previous updates or other software installations?


----------



## dnbreaks (Sep 4, 2006)

I ran the detect & repair tool from the Outlook help menu and it seems that took care of the problem. I couldn't find anything in the event viewer. Thanks for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

You're very welcome, dnbreaks - glad you sorted it out. Cheers!


----------

